# 2008 Nissan Maxima 3.5liter SE Automatic DTC P0456



## lipkakeith (Oct 3, 2019)

So I looked up this code(P0456) and found that it is a small leak on the EVAP system. Could the hole (in the pictures) by the gas cap cause that? Also I get about 16mpg and I should be getting at least 25. Could the EVAP leak do that? If not what would?
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

